# Szerintem igen, szerintem is



## nagyviktor110

Sziasztok,

az alábbi mondatokban kérném a segítségeteket.

Hogy mondom angolul:

1.Szerintem is.
2.Szerintem igen.
3.Szerintem nem.
4.Szerintem sem.

Én így fordítanám sorrendben:

1.I think so, too.
2.I think so.
3.I don't think so.
4.I don't think so, too.

De egyáltalán nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy angolul is ugyan azt sikerül ezzel kifejezni, amit magyarul.

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!

Ez angolul bonyultabb, mint magyarul.  Érdemes átnézni a *So do I/Neither do I* fejezetet bármilyen angol nyelvtanban az 1. és a 4. esetekkel kapcsolatban.
De ami a konkrét példákat illeti:

1. I think so, too. - Ezt végül is lehetne így is mondani, de egy eredeti beszélő más formát/szerkezetet használna. (Eredetileg egy állító mondattal értünk egyet.)
Pl.
I think it'll solve the problem. -> *So do I*. (I agree. / I would think so. Stb., de most ezzel ne foglalkozzunk.)
I thought it would solve the problem -> *So did I*./  (Yes, I would have thought so, too. -  "  - )

2.I think so. - Ez nagyon attól függ, hogy mi volt az eredeti, szóval nem könnyű összefoglalni. (A "lényegi" segédigét kell megfordítani tagadóból állítóba.)
Pl.
I don't think it'll solve the problem. -> I _do_.
He couldn't have gone out. -> (Yes,) He _could_.

3.I don't think so. - Ez az előző fordítottja (tehát az, ami az eredetiben állító volt, tagadó rövid formában lesz megismételve és figyelni kell a segédige választásakor, mert az eredeti állító mondatban nem biztos, hogy szerepel.)
Pl.
I think it'll solve the problem -> I_ don't_.
He could have gone out. -> (No,) He _couldn't_.

4. I don't think so, too. - Ez így nem jó. Egyébként az első "fordítottja". (Eredetileg egy tagadó mondattal értünk egyet.)
Pl.
I don't think it'll solve the problem -> *Neither do I*.
I didn't think it would solve the problem. -> *Neither did I*.


----------



## nagyviktor110

Köszi, a gyors és kimerítő választ!


----------



## Fredsky

1.Szerintem is.
2.Szerintem igen.
3.Szerintem nem.
4.Szerintem sem.

Én így fordítanám sorrendben:

1.I think so, too.
2.I think yes.  ("I think so" means something like: azt hiszem, ugy hiszem, e.g. "Did you take out the garbage? Yes, I think so")
3.I don't think so.
4.I don't think so, either. ("I, too, don't think so" lehetséges, de egy kicsit régiesnek hangzik, legalabbis as USA-ban)

De ez csak rövid válaszban érvényes. Mondatban:

Péter szerintem is okos = I also think Peter is smart.
Péter szerintem nem okos = I don't think Peter is smart = I think Peter is not smart.
Péter szerintem sem okos = I also don't think Peter is smart = I also think Peter is not smart = I don't think Peter is smart, either.


----------



## nagyviktor110

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------

